# Accessories for Cross Cut Sleds



## StevenWoodward (Aug 14, 2020)

I've been using crosscut sleds for many years but never bothered with fancy stuff like flip stops. As I had to make new sleds for new saw, decided to give accessories a try, and found they are helpful.

I made the fence height the same on both of my sleds so that same accessories could be used on both sleds.

The accessories I made are shown in photos. 

There is a video as well but the photos tell the story:

Flip up stop blocks with magnets to hold the blocks up and magnets to hold the blocks down.
Bolt on fence extensions so that the stop blocks can be used for cutting pieces longer than the crosscut sled.
A sliding stop for cutting pieces too small to hold or clamp.
 I am interested in other sled accessories that you have found helpful.


----------



## Elden Cozort (Oct 30, 2018)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I appreciate the ideas that you share here. 

If the things you share here are mostly your original ideas, then you could do well at a woodworking company's new product development lab. Just sayin'.


----------

